

How to reduce the eclipse memory usage? - SmartCoder

Hi guys,  I start a new empty project with eclipse . then the memory usage nearly up to 360M. what should i do ?
======
logn
In eclipse.ini you'll see the JRE VM args.

I'd recommend these args which save memory:

 _-server_ This slows startup time but payoff is greater optimization.

 _-XX:+AggressiveOpts_ Flips on a variety of options that increase
performance.

 _-XX:MinHeapFreeRatio=1_ Lets the JRE give as much RAM as possible back to
the OS.

 _-XX:MaxHeapFreeRatio=2_ Lets the JRE give as much RAM as possible back to
the OS.

 _-XX:+UseSerialGC_ Old-fashioned 'stops the world' garbage collection, but
it's the best GC for guaranteeing least memory usage.

------
Espressosaurus
Buy more RAM.

360 megs is a rounding error on anything made in the last 7 years.

~~~
SmartCoder
Yeah, the best way.

------
douche
Use IntelliJ and save yourself much frustration in the long run.

~~~
SmartCoder
can i share the personal licence in company ?

~~~
alexgaribay
You cannot share a personal license. A commercial license would allowed the
license to be shared across multiple users.

[https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/buy/license-
matrix.jsp](https://www.jetbrains.com/idea/buy/license-matrix.jsp)

